# Follicle size



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi
    I know everybody is different but can you help. I have my mid cycle scan tom and just wondering what my follies should measure.  On the last cycle they were 10 and they decided not to grow passed that.  I'm hoping they grow but at a slower pace as i am due to be basted on Monday which is bank holiday so if this is case my treatment will be cancelled so I'm hoping to stretch it out to be basted on Tuesday.  Has anyone been in this situation before... I'm panicing already what is the maximum size the follicle needs to be before basting
Sorry for so many questions but my mind is working overtime really desperate for things to work this time as DH is away Sept and Oct and wont be able to re start treatment as quickly


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey hun

size is 18mm-22mm for basting hun- follicles grow about 1-2mm per day

good luck for your scan

xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi there

I was basted last Monday and i had a scan on the Thurs which measured 11mm then again on Saturday morning which was 15mm so mine was growing approx 2mm per day. 

Are you on any drugs, i was taking Puregon which i think helps.  

Good luck hon, and hope your little follies grow in time for your basting lots of     coming your way!!

E x x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

My follicles were really slow grower's.  They were that slow that my treatment was nearly cancelled, but the clinic soon realised that maybe I had a longer cycle, I always thought I was the usual 28 days but as it turns out I am 35 days.  The only drugs I took was clomid on day 2-6.  As to what size they should be during your cycle, mine measured 10mm on day 12 but as I said mine grew slowly and then got a spurt on towards the end.  I was told follicles have to be between 16mm - 22mm by my clinic however I know different clinic's have different policies.  Not sure whether I have helped.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi..my follies also grow quite slowly until the last few days (have been known to grow 7mm in 2 days without drugs) so please try not worry..

Lots of luck and a will do a little folly dance for you x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

I was advised follies had to be between 18mm & 20 mm ... 

I had two of them, one was an 18mm & 20mm and i got   first time ... 



Sweetcheeksxxxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers for the replies, one of my follies measured 13 the rest were 8 and under on day 8 - today.  Going to do lots of follie dancing (ha ha) and praying. My clinic wont let me wait till tue to be basted if they grow, so me and dh have to have day in bed on Monday (supposed to be having insemination but bank holiday fell at wrong time for me) for timed bms.  Am hoping this will be ok as dh sperm count is fine.  Anyone else exerienced this and had success.


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

HI Fowler,

I am guessing you cant have the basting done this month?! 

If you and DH are gonna try naturally BMS i would leave 3 days abstinance to make sure there are lots and lots of swimmers there!!! 

Good luck hon!

E x x


----------

